# What's on his eye?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So ninjas had these bumps on his left eye for a few weeks now I thought they were hives since he often does get hives around his face/eyes but its been there so long now he doesn't scratch that eye but it is often very reddened any idea on what it is? I don't think it's an emergency where he'd need to see a vet since its not bothering him at all or affecting his eye sight.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like a stye almost!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I know but there is 3 of them 2 on top of eye that are smaller and then one on the bottom. Is it possible to have 3 styes?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I've never seen it personally, is there anything new in his environment? new laundry soap? new food? something in the backyard?


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

Does he itch it?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It almost looks like poison ivy bubbles, or something similar. Has he been outside where he could come in contact with some plant poisons? How long has he had it?


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes they can get more than one stye. Holly had one and she ended up needing antibiotic eye drops cleared it right up.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Nothing new he eats acana and gets nupro mixed in he eats fresh veggies and fruit once in awhile but nothing different than usual. We have a huge Forrest behind our backyard with turkeys deer possums coyotes Etc etc I've only actually seen possums snakes and rabbits crawl under the fence but he hasn't been in contact with any just chases the one rabbit out of the yard. No plants on our side of the fence. Does not scratch it but it does get reddened ithink he has seasonal allergies he had hives a few times this summer and he sneezes a lot but nothing that requires medical attention. These bumps have been on that one eye for a couple of weeks don't know exact date. 

Ill research styes see what I can do.

I don't take him
To the vet ever anymore last time was his neuter due do his severe allergic reactions to vaccines etc. 

Ill see about styes how do you know if it needs antibiotics to get rid of it? If it doesn't bother him I don't know if I want to shove medicine into him. It's not getting worse or better has stayed the same I touched the bottom one and he cried guess its tender to touch only


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My dog gets something like that ....if u lift the eye lid is it red inside ? My vet isn't sure why this keeps happening to my dog...but its some kinda bacteria infection...either from my other dog cleaning her eyes or from the eye lashes growing funny..Either way the only thing that clears it up is a steriod eye drop...and clears it up very fast within a day or 2...
My vet also tells me its very painful cause the inside of the eye lid was so red..So I keep the drops here at all times and catch it b4 it gets to bad

Nancy


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

From what I have read you treat dog styes just like human styes with a warm compress in the early stages. Once the infection sets in then you will need antibiotics to treat it.
I know humans can get more than one stye at a time. I have had 3 on one eye at one time. So it makes sense dogs can get them too


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> From what I have read you treat dog styes just like human styes with a warm compress in the early stages. Once the infection sets in then you will need antibiotics to treat it.
> I know humans can get more than one stye at a time. I have had 3 on one eye at one time. So it makes sense dogs can get them too


Ooo never thought of a warm compress I will try that tonight I did wash his fave last night but not compress thanks!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Good luck Sherri! I did think it looked like a stye, there are antibacterial creams you can get at the pharmacy for them, ask the pharmacist.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

If the warm compresses don't help, I probably would advise taking him to the vet. If those _are_ little bacterial infections, you want to get rid of them. Even if they aren't doing much harm around the eye, if left for a long while, the bacteria could manage to travel to other parts of the body, and that could be bad news.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone will keep you updated I'm at work now so won't have any news for a couple of days once I try the compresses


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I was reading on google to use a warm tea bag anyone try that?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally, if this was my dog, and his eye was that red all over, he'd be at the vet. Sorry, but all the advice in the world is not gonna help if this 'explodes' over the next few days. Look at his other eye. Not nearly as red. His bad eye is hairless and that means that the hair is gone from itching, or rubbing it. Maybe you don't see him do it, but all the hair is gone. Yes it looks like a stye, but who knows for sure


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny had something similar a few times on her top eyelid. It ruptured and was infected, it took 10 days of antibiotics and eye drops (which are a PITA to put in a dogs eye by the way) to make it go away. His whole eye looks red to me, I would take him to the vet. The second time it happened she was prescribed a steroid ointment to reduce the swelling.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

At this stage I dont think a compress is going to do much good....My vet always tells me to go see her the min I notice it...alot easier to treat in early stages..I tried the compress as well...did bring one to a head at one point but whatever was inside it spread and she ended up causing more bumps....good luck to you


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Awww, poor little guy.
I would get him into vet when I could,
you need to know what it is and poss. how to 
prevent them.

These little dogs are so close to the floor, have to be
careful what one use's to clean floors, carpets, not to use 
lawn care products, wash there blankets with, thou everyone
loves a good smelly candle (they are not good for pets health),
nor are good smelly sprays used around the home.
Blessings.


----------

